# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ловушка для покупателей

## Irina

*Ловушка для покупателей*


10 место: Большая тележка = большие траты. Пустое пространство тележки вызывает внутренний дискомфорт и вполне объяснимое желание поскорее пространство заполнить.

9 место: Огромные зеркала в магазинах готовой одежды - тонкий расчет: проходя мимо зеркала, никто не может устоять перед искушением бросить взгляд на собственное отражение. Нет такого человека, который на 100% был бы доволен своим внешним видом. Решение приходит мгновенно - нужно срочно что-то купить.

8 место: Нет никакой математической разницы между одной футболкой за 100 руб. и тремя за 299 руб.! На деле мы впустую тратим 200 руб.

7 место: По пути к кассе покупателей подстерегают различные преграды - в буквальном смысле слова. То тут, то там мы натыкаемся на большие коробки с ходовым товаром. Продавцы знают, что покупатель более склонен совершать импульсивные покупки, если товар выставлен прямо на дороге.

6 место: Наиболее востребованные продукты - молоко, хлеб, сыр - магазины часто располагают в самом дальнем углу помещения. Эти товары нужны практически всем, но, пока вы до них доберетесь, вы наверняка увидите много чего еще.

5 место: Придя в магазин одежды и окинув взглядом полки, мы бессознательно устремляемся не к аккуратным стопкам свитеров, а к вешалкам, которые выглядят немного беспорядочно. Наше подсознание говорит нам о том, что именно там находится все самое интересное и стоящее. Между тем, беспорядок на вешалках устраивают сами продавцы.

4 место: Знаменитые "финальные распродажи", "полные ликвидации" и "скидки в связи с открытием магазина" – это не более чем попытки магазинов избавиться от лежалого товара (и, надо сказать, они всегда приносят результат).

3 место: Магазины и рестораны часто возбуждают аппетит клиентов вкусными запахами. Особенно возбуждают покупательское рвение запахи свежей сдобы и кофе.

2 место: Товары для детей всегда лежат низко. Если не хотите истерик по поводу очередного «Киндер-сюрприза», сажайте детей на тележки.

1 место: Счастливо увернувшись от всех соблазнов и стоя около кассы, не спешите расслабляться! Ведь у вас перед глазами жвачки, шоколад, газеты и батарейки. Если присмотреться внимательно, окажется, что цена товара на кассе немножко отличается от цены товара в зале. В пользу магазина, конечно.

----------

